# Help with endurance cycle?



## Stretch512 (Apr 11, 2014)

Here it is: 1-12 Test E 200-250mg EW
1-12 EQ 200-400mg EW
1-12 Cardarine (GW) 15mg ED
1-12 N2Guard
11-12 HCG 1000iu EW

PCT
Ostarine 25mg EW
Clomid 50/50/25/25
HCGenerate or Unleashed    My only question is - is it possible to run a shorter cycle and shorter PCT?  Also any help with improving or making this cycle more simple would be greatly appreciates.


----------



## leo74 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm kinda in the same boat as you are brother. I have never taken eq, hopefully later this year, but every one seems to say 12 weeks it's the BARE minimum for eq. 16+ weeks at 600mg+ being better. If you can find a sorter ester boldenone then you might have luck with it kicking in faster. Make sure you run your test a few weeks longer than the eq. You also might want to look up dyhydroboldenone cyp. Not a whole lot of testimonials but some say it's very similar to eq. I actually have two recent threads about these compounds. As for how shorter pct, ik most guys wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Stretch512 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey thanks for the feedback.  I just started the cycle last week.  I am running the EQ @ 200 for sure and yeah I hear by week ten you start to see the results.  I am running the Test E a little lower, maybe around 125-150.  I know that's more of a TRT dose but I don't want it interfere with my cardio as cycling is my main sport.  GW is in there I am almost two weeks in, not sure how that is working because I have great endurance anyway.  I really want to see the EQ help with the lean gains while the test is more for recovery.  I'm probably going to hit this for about 16 weeks.  I do lifting but nothing crazy just enough to make sure the rest of my body is cut and not just my legs.  I have been reading that guys should do 8 week cycle then pct or just stay on cycle and cruise.  Any thoughts to this mindset?  I am going to run the test longer than the EQ before starting my so called pct.  I might throw in some Tbol at the end when I stop the EQ as I hear that orals are taken in pct/bridge (whatever that means) to maintain gains.  Couldn't hurt to try, plus Tbol is so cheap I'll give it a try.  One thing I am doing is staying on a natty test booster through out.  Also I grabbed some liquidex for on cycle, I will experiment (I know 12.5 EOD is recommended) since I am not on crazy high doses I might just try twice weekly.  Plus I hear some guys don't have a problem with high e2 levels so I will just listen to my body on that one.  I will post back up on this thread in a couple of weeks with some progress.  I can tell you that I have been riding 100+ miles on the weekends and intervals/weight training during the week.  My base is great right now.  Can't wait to see what the EQ can do for me.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 22, 2014)

sound like you have not cycled before. if you want endurance hit the anavar. The eq is not going to do much at that dose and who the hell wants to run it that long for any noticeable gains which I doubt you'll see.   NPP test and VAR you will see a notable improvement very quickly and you'll feel great. the natty test booster is a complete waste of money right now because once you take the test injectable your overriding your natura ability to make test anyway so your boosting nothing. stop that and save it for your pct and later.  

What are your stats?  
Good luck!  In my opinion you bought a shotgun loaded it with black powder and are trying to go fishing...


----------



## Stretch512 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well... so far no one has suggested var and I have had multiple sources confirm that EQ at that dose increases RBC so that would mean higher oxygen capabilities.  I have had vets check my stuff and say gtg.  I appreciate the feedback, I will research var but I already have good endurance and I'm not looking for something for a short sprint but for a long run and recovery.  Im 34, 6'2" 160lbs, lean, diet clean, ride road and mtn and right now the groups I ride with I am one of the strongest which makes me feel good.  As far as the test boosters go, I have plenty on hand.  It sure couldn't hurt if I wanted to take them.  I have plenty for pct as well.  As far as fishing with a shotgun, I really don't follow, again multiple vets all top members agree, since I'm not a bodybuilder, that this isn't a bad cycle as an athlete.  The guys pinning a gram of test might see this as a waste but again I'm not looking to break the 260lb mark with muscle.


----------



## Stretch512 (Apr 22, 2014)

Let me add this.  This was my original lay out but I think it may effect may cardio so I cut back on the doses.                  1-12 Test E 250mg EW
 1-12 EQ 400-600mg EW
 1-12 Cardarine (GW) 20mg ED 
 1-12 Aromasin 12.5mg EOD 
 1-12 N2Guard
 13-14 HCG 1000iu EW


----------



## Swfl (Apr 22, 2014)

Original layout is better... all the other products are a waste once you start gear. It's just a fact. I could explain in detail but you need to do some more homework. 

Think about this do you want to pin for 12 weeks before you feel different?  That's flawed logic unless you just like pinning... I'm not a big guy either and I can tell you you will not gain anything but your performance will only slightly increase.  What I suggested before will get you across the finish line faster than you think possible in a few weeks not months.

As far as the shotgun reference your clearly not a gun guy. You can't put black powder directly in a shot gun.  My point us your going into this with the right tools but the wrong approach. Either switch to hunting or buy a fishing rod...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch512 (Apr 22, 2014)

Haha, no I'm not a gun guy, and fishing aint really my thing either.  You are the first to recommend decca and var.  I have both of these are not good for cardio.  But then again I will research more into it.  I will stick closer to the original layout but let me confirm your suspicion.  This is my first cycle, so I will experiment here since I have everything on deck.  I will check back in and update performance.  So far after a week in I feel great no complaints and my strength has only gone up.  Cardio has maintained (due to a nasty pollen count here) but I suspect the way I'm going it will improve.  Thanks for your feedback I do appreciate it. What are your thoughts on running strictly 8 week cycle then pct versus all these 12-16 week cycles that are being posted up?


----------



## Swfl (Apr 22, 2014)

To be clear I recommend Nandrolone not deca but phenylprop rbc jumps up and var makes the extra blood just work more efficiently.  It really rocks. I can do things on that combo that i normally wouldn't even think possible as far as strength and cardio are concerned. If your running EQ than 14-16 weeks are needed but you can do a test only 8 weaker and be very happy. It will make you better than you are now for sure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 22, 2014)

First layout is better. EQ at 800mg for 16 weeks was nice. The endurance was there. Don't worry about the test. Keep it at least 250.


----------



## Stretch512 (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay thanks guys for the feedback.  Looking into NPP and Var but I will hold off on that until later in the year.  So, any concern with putting on unwanted water weight with 1st layout?  I know that's what kills most cardio.  I am naturally a very vascular dude.  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Stretch512 (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay just talked with my brothers and they confirm, NPP and Anavar have no place in an endurance cycle.  Back pumps and bulky weight gain is not going to help anyone push harder on a bike, or run up a hill any faster.  Did I mention I have GW in the current cycle that has got to be head and shoulders above anavar.  As a racer and weekend warrior I will update this later on so other athletes can see what might work compared to just going to the gym and putting in a hard session.  Endurance sports has proven to drive down test, and EQ will increase RBC and EPO over time.  Also there is a difference between sprinters and climbers.  I'm not a sprinter and most endurance athletes asking questions on these board are light weights like my self.  I think NPP might be useful on the off season to bulk up some along with Test e at higher doses.  Will update soon.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 22, 2014)

Clearly you got this I'm out.  Have fun!


----------



## Stretch512 (Apr 24, 2014)

Appreciate the feedback Swfl!  No disrespect here bro, I love to learn and I see every opportunity on these forums to learn more.  I will be thinking of NPP or Tbol maybe this winter.  Bulk up before spring riding begins.  Thanks again!


----------

